# Hangnail



## Gyurka

Sziasztok!

Szokás szerint egy kosaras könyvből származik a kérdésem, az edző egyik játékosáról (Shaquille O'Neal-ról) beszél, akit gyakran krizizálnak, pedig nagy emberről van szó, és akkora testet bizony nem könnyű mozgatni.

Íme a problémás rész szövegkörnyezettel:
. Gyakran vetik a szemére, hogy nem elég kitartó, hogy nem hajlandó játszani, ha komolyan szorongatják, de ezeknek a kritikusoknak fogalmuk sincs, micsoda nehézségekkel kell megbirkóznia ahhoz, hogy ilyen szinten teljesítsen. Elképzelni sem tudják, milyen érzés lehet egy 150 kilós testet cipelni a pályán, újra és újra megállni és elindulni. Akadnak olyan játékosok a ligában, akik nem tudnak játszani, ha az *ujjukon följön a bőr*, de Shaquille O’Neal biztosan nem tartozik közéjük.


Angolul így szól:
He's often maligned for his lack of durability, his unwillingness to play with severe physical discomfort, yet the critics have no clue to what he must regularly overcome to complete at this level. Nobody can begin to understand what it must feel like to haul a 340-pound body around, stopping and starting, stopping and starting. There are players in this league who can't play *with a hangnail*, but Shaquille O'Neal is definitely not one of them.

A hangnail definíciója a wikipediáról: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hangnail
Tudtommal nincs magyar szó, valahogy körül kell írni. Mostani megoldásomat komolytalannak érzem, de nem tudom, mi lehetne a tökéletes megoldás. Talán hogy sebesült ujjal? Vagy ha az ujjukon megsérül a bőr? Vagy hogy egy körmük melletti sebbel sem vállalják a játékot?
Az a gond szerintem, hogy vagy nem a hangnail-re gondol a magyar olvasó, vagy túl körülményesnek hat a leírás.

Előre is köszi az ötleteket!


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Gyurka!
Nekem ezzel az a problémám, hogy első látásra nem tudom eldönteni, hogy mennyire kell a kifejezést szó szerint értelmezni (lehet, hogy tényleg nem több ennél), ill. hogy mennyire használhatják átvitt értelemben (mert az is lehetséges...).
Minden esetre, szerintem is el kellene rugaszkodni valamennyire az eredetitől, hogy természetesebb legyen magyarul... Csak így, vaktában, megkockáztatnék olyat, hogy "ha már megfújja őket a szél" (= vmi kis baj éri őket). 
De érdemesebb lenne tovább gondolni, hátha lenne valami közelibb megoldás is az eredetihez.


----------



## Gyurka

Jogos, nekem is ez volt az egyik gondolatom, hogy ez vajon komoly-e!
Végül így oldottam meg, és ez most tetszik:

"Akadnak játékosok a ligában, akik már azért képesek lemondani egy meccset, mert a körmük mellett felszakadt a bőr, de Shaquille O’Neal nem tartozik közéjük."

Bár ha szarkasztikus a szöveg, nem feltétlenül jön át...


----------



## Ateesh6800

A hangnail az én tudásom szerint egyszerűen azt jelenti, hogy "beszakadt köröm", "beszakadt a körme"- Még egy Bukowski-versben ismertem meg az angol kifejezést. Tud fájni, de persze ha az ember kosarazni akar, akkor nem veszi észre ezt a kis fájdalmat.


----------



## Gyurka

Ezt tudnád igazolni valahonnan? Mert én pont azt olvastam, hogy nem körömről van szó, hanem a köröm melletti bőrről.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Nem lehet előzetes moderátori jóváhagyás nélkül linkelni, úgyhogy: írd  be a gugliba, hogy "hangnail", és válaszd a "Képek" / "Images"  tab-et/fület. A képeken _egyértelműen_ látszik, mi az a *hangnail*.  Valóban nem a köröm maga sérül, hanem mellette a bőr, tkp. elválik a  bőr a körömtől, és néha kis tüskeszerű bőrdarabka áll ki, amit az ember  hajlamos lerágni/tépni (ez sokaknál egyfajta tik, mint a körömrágás), és  kellemetlen/fáj. Tuti, hogy neked is volt már ilyen, mert mindenkinek  van, akinek van keze/körme. Gondolom.

Na most: ezt én gyerekkorom óta úgy ismerem, hogy "beszakadt a körmöm", és nem arra utalunk, hogy a köröm sérült, hanem mellette a bőr. A kozmetikusok azt mondják (ez precízebb), hogy "beszakadt körömágy". Keress rá arra, hogy *"a körömágy akkor szakad be, ha"*, és megtalálod a kezelés módját is. 

Mutasd meg a guglis *hangnail*  képeket öt értelmesebb, de nem túliskolázott családtagodnak és/vagy  barátodnak, és kérdezd meg magyarázat nélkül, hogy amikor nekik van  ilyen, azt ők hogy hívják.  És érdekel, mi az eredmény, mert ilyen apróságokban sok eltérés lehet akár családonként is.

*A.*


----------



## Gyurka

Én igazándiból sehogy sem szoktam hívni, ezért is voltam bajban a fordításával - amikor pár éve előjött a kérdés, a saját szavaimat használva írtam: följön az ujjukon a bőr.
Gyors körkérdésemre kaptam beszakadt köröm és sérült körömágy válaszokat is, végsőnek szánt verzióm most így szól:

"Akadnak játékosok a ligában, akik egy beszakadt körömágy miatt már képesek lemondani a meccset, de Shaquille O’Neal nem tartozik közéjük"


Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## Ateesh6800

Szerintem ez így gördülékenyen működik.

*A.*


----------



## Zsanna

Meglehet, hogy tényleg nem kellene túlbonyolítani, de ha igazán biztos akarsz lenni a dolgodban, akkor eredeti (és fordításhoz értő) beszélők véleményét se lenne rossz meghallgatni arról, hogy ezt mennyire kell szó szerint venni. 

Bár szerintem az is lehet, hogy ha megismered az író stílusát, akkor kiderül egy idő után, hogy ezt hogy értette. (Nem későbbi magyarázatot remélve, hanem csupán a stílusából.) Valószínűleg ez a legbiztosabb módszer, mert tényleg az dönti el, hogy ő minek szánta.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Tényleg nem kéne túlbonyolítani. A *hangnail* ezt jelenti; mást nem jelent; nincs metaforikus jelentése, és kosarazás közben tényleg tud fájni, ha nincs kedved játszani (és ezért nincs adrenalinod).  Az egyetlen kérdés az, hogy _magyarul_ mi a *hangnail* legtermészetesebb neve.

Lehetne azt is mondani, hogy "bibis az ujja", de az stílusban itt ugye nem működik. 

Az anyanyelvi beszélők csak néznének, hogy mit nem értünk ezen, és azt mondanák, hogy a* hangnail* az *hangnail*.  Ennek a reakciónak a megsaccolásában igen extenzív műfordítói tapasztalatom van. _"What do you guys call hangnail in Hungarian? You got hangnail too, right? What's the question again?"_ 

_Chat:_ pár nap múlva hazaérek a gyönyörűséges Cantábriából, szüpp szüpp. 

*Attila*


----------



## Ateesh6800

Megvan.

Bukowski: *"I'm still alive / and have the ability to expell / wastes from my body. / and poems. / and as long as that's happening / I have the ability to handle / betrayal / loneliness / hangnail / clap / and the economic reports in the
financial section"*.

A _dirty old man_ is pontosan erre gondolt: a beszakadt körömre, mint az élet egyik banális, de idegesítő apróságára.

*"... lám, még / mindig élek, hisz még mindig / képes vagyok a testemből / hulladékokat üríteni. / meg verseket. / amíg ez így van, / addig elbánok / az elhagyatottsággal / a magánnyal / a beszakadt körömmel / a kankóval / a pénzügyi rovat / gazdasági jelentéseivel is."
*


*Attila*


----------



## Zsanna

Ateesh6800 said:


> A *hangnail* ezt jelenti; mást nem jelent; nincs metaforikus jelentése...


 Honnan tudod? Még azt nem gondoltam volna, hogy épp neked kelljen elmagyarázni, hogy mi minden lehetséges fordításkor! (Pl. nem csak metaforikus jelentés, hanem spéci szóhasználat, irónia stb.)



Ateesh6800 said:


> Lehetne azt is mondani, hogy "bibis az ujja", de az stílusban itt ugye nem működik.


 Akkor ne is beszéljünk róla.



Ateesh6800 said:


> pár nap múlva hazaérek ...


 Várunk itt is!


----------



## Ateesh6800

Nem akartam kioktatónak vagy beképzeltnek tűnni, elnézést.



Zsanna said:


> Honnan tudod?



Ez elég nehéz kérdés. Honnan tudjuk, hogy az anyanyelvünkön mit jelent egy fordulat egy adott írónál? Megnézzük, hogy ugyanazt a fordulatot sokan használják-e, vagy teljesen egyedi. A hangnail ugyanabban a funkcióban szerepel Bukowskinál, mint ebben a szövegben. Ez persze nem függvénytáblázat, hanem szakfordítói-költői tapasztalat.

Amúgy persze pontatlan voltam, hiszen a *hangnail* itt valóban metaforikus: _általában jelentéktelen, apró, triviális kellemetlenséget _jelent. De ez a metaforának az a változata, amelyik _egyúttal szó szerint is érthető és értendő is_: a *hangnail* itt azt jelenti, hogy _"bármilyen apró bibi, például egy beszakadt körömágy"_. Nem olyan, mint a pl. a "hasfájás" (_"Akkor most mindenki szóljon, akinek van valami hasfájása..."_), ami _"valamilyen panasz, elégedetlenség"_ jelentésben használatos, de _tényleges hasfájást_ nem jelent.



Zsanna said:


> Még azt nem gondoltam volna, hogy épp neked kelljen elmagyarázni, hogy mi minden lehetséges fordításkor! (Pl. nem csak metaforikus jelentés, hanem spéci szóhasználat, irónia stb.)



A *hangnail* olyan mindennapi reália, mint a zokni vagy a dugóhúzó. Mind a kettő lehet metafora vagy spéci sóhasználat, de csak akkor, ha a kontextus erre utal (agyilag zokni; a repülő nem tudott kijönni a dugóhúzóból). Itt a könyvben arról van szó, hogy a kosaras *hangnail* miatt nem kosarazik. A kontextus semmi másra nem utal, mint arra, hogy beszakadt körömágyra hivatkozva nem játszik. Az igazi metafora az lenne, hogy adja a balerinát. 

Irónia? Persze. De az irónia nem változtatja meg a szó jelentését.



Zsanna said:


> Akkor ne is beszéljünk róla.



Nem gondoltam, hogy pont neked kell elmagyaráznom, hogy mit jelentett ez a mondatom.  Azt jelentette, hogy a *hangnail* szó szerinti fordítása (_beszakadt körömágy_) helyett választhatunk általánosabb kifejezést (bibi), de annak más lesz a stílusregisztere. Ha nem mondok példát, akkor nem mondtam semmit (nem támasztottam alá az állításomat). A mondat _érv_ volt amellett, hogy a *hangnail*-t akár még (surprise, surprise) _beszakadt körömágynak_ is fordíthatjuk, mert hogy _azt jelenti_. Azaz a példa nem volt _off topic_; _it made a clear statement._

De asszem, az az alapelv, hogy ha egy kifejezésnek teljesen egyértelmű elsődleges jelentése van, és az ül a kontextusban, ráadásul a kontextus nem utal más összefüggésre, akkor a fordítás elég _straighforward_ lehet. Ha valaki azt mondja, hogy "a gyerek megtörölte a taknyos orrát", azt alapjelentésben kell fordítani. Ha az a mondat, hogy "az a taknyos megint visszabeszélt", akkor a kontextusból világos, hogy metaforikus használatról van szó. A *hangnail* kontextusában semmi nem utal olyan metaforára, ami után különösebben nyomozni kéne.

Honnan tudom, hogy értem a szöveget? Hm... Jó kérdés. 



Zsanna said:


> Várunk itt is!



Köszi! 

*A.*


----------

